# Male CT x Female HMPK



## RGA (6 mo ago)

Male was a royal blue crowntail betta and female was half moon plakat with koi/marble color. I would call the offspring combtail or halfsun, I'm hoping to get crowntail plakat with blue marble or koi color from the next generation. The fish are approximately 3 months old, until a few weeks ago all of the fish looked very similar to the father (blue with red ventrals) recently many have turned white or cellophane and marble colors.
Does anyone have experience breeding crowntail plakat? I am planning to breed siblings with shorter rays and good form but also thought about crossing a good male back to the mother. 
Pictures are of the HMPK mother "Peaches" and the babies at 3 months old.


----------



## helen johnson (7 mo ago)

it looks beautiful 



Tutuapp 9Apps Showbox​


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

Gorgeous babies!!! Wow 😍


----------



## RGA (6 mo ago)

Thank you! I will post more pictures as they continue to change.


----------



## The fish (6 mo ago)

They are very pretty.
I've tried to breed with bought ct's but never tried to breed "from scratch"
good luck
theyr goregous!


----------

